# Look Cage Impressions



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

I am looking for long term feedback on the Look carbon bottle cage. I was looking at the Arundel Mandible but this would look better on my 585. Thanks.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been using them for 2 years now without an issue. They might not be the tightest cage, as my bottles will start to "ride up" on really, really rough roads. I think they are the best looking cage out there as well.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Too bad you can't use them after Labor Day.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Too bad you can't use them after Labor Day.


Too Funny!!

Get them in black.


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

love the look, dont love bottles poping out often and have to keep my eyes on them.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have had them for over a year. I use Camelback podium insulated bottles and the fit is tight. No bottles have popped out, even on some pretty brutal roads. I just ordered a second set for my other Look as well. I think they are a little on the expensive side but if you hop around you can find then for $49.00 ea.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

They look nice, I am going back and forth between Look cages and Arundel Mandibles. Leaning Arundel because I don't know how many more times I want the word "Look" to appear on my bike. 11 times on my 566 is about ample


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Where might they be had at $49?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Where might they be had at $49?



I got mine at http://www.gottaridebikes.com for $49.99 each plus shipping.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a very good deal. Thankfully my dealer loves me, I got one free and then $35.00 after that.


----------

